# White BBQ and Veggie Sauce



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

Got this recipe from Southern Living Magazine and it's wonderful.  It is great on grilled chicken and also wonderful on a veggie platter.  We even use it on fruit in the Summer time.

1 1/2 Cups of Mayo
1/4 cup of white vinegar
1 garlic clove minced
1 Tbs coarse ground pepper (is great with 2 Tbs if you want a bit more heat)
1 Tbs spicy brown mustard
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
2 tsp horseradish (can adjust to taste)

Stir until blended.  Cover and chill 2 to 4 hours before serving.  Store in an airtight container for up to a week.

This stuff is fabulous!  It does not have the big bite of the "horsey" either.  

Kat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Lady Kat!!!!  I also have a recipe for a white sauce.  Let me see if I can find it....

Gonna try this one though.

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Thank you Lady Kat!!!!  I also have a recipe for a white sauce.  Let me see if I can find it....
> 
> Gonna try this one though.
> 
> Bill


Cool!  Was looking at the poultry that has been smoked lately ...got me thinking about this sauce!  Had to share it....I can eat it by the spoonful!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Found it!

White Sauce:

1 cup mayonaise

1 cup cider vinegar

1 tbsp lemon juice

1½ tbsp black pepper

½ tsp salt

¼ tsp cayenne

Mix ingredients together and refrigerate for at least 8 hours before using. Makes about 2

cups.

Honestly, can't remember where it came from but looks a lot like the dressing I use for my cole slaw!

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

sounds yummy too Bill!  Thanks Dear!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Anything for you Kat!







'course now I need to smoke some chicken and give your recipe a try.  Makin your biscuits on Sunday and wishin' I had some of Grandmother's apple butter 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ah well, gonna use the store bought!

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Anything for you Kat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww!  Thanks Sweetie!

You can make your own Apple butter.  Easy Peasy!  Promise!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Awwww!  Thanks Sweetie!
> 
> You can make your own Apple butter.  Easy Peasy!  Promise!


Really?

Alright KittyKat...you know me.  If I can get a recipe I'll give it a try and give you ALL the credit!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought I put that recipe on here but cant find it.  May have on Face Book.  I read several recipes and combined them to make my own.

I got 2 different types of apples.  Just Rome and Gala for my first batch.  Peeled and cored and sliced them

Put them as I went along into my crock pot.  Kept cutting until the crock pot was full.  Knew it would cook down.  Okay...here is the rest in recipe form

2 different types of tart apples

the juice of one lemon

1 cup of white sugar

1 cup of Apple Cider

2 tsp cinnamon

1 tsp of cloves

1/2 tsp of allspice

I cooked them over night in the crock pot on the low temp setting.

Then in the morning I stirred the apples, and then I took the lid of the crock pot and cracked it just a bit and let it go for about another 3-4 hours to let some of the liquid cook down and the moisture escape.  Used a stick blender (boat motor) and smoothed the apples into a puree.  The Apple Butter was a beautiful dark brown and the house smelled great.

I did get about 5 pint jars out of each batch that I cooked this way.

Got the pics off Face Book.













247661_3976060653348_1838193077_n - Copy.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 30, 2013






This was after all the cooking.













487245_3996235957718_1861726918_n.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 30, 2013






Canned and ready













554099_3974864343441_1513304890_n.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 30, 2013






Before cooking.













559440_4003684183919_2137658890_n.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 30, 2013






On some just made wheat bread.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 31, 2013)

I love it!!!

I will be doing this very soon.

And here I thought you had to have a big copper pot to make apple butter!

Thanks - again Kat,

Bill


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 31, 2013)

Great recipes and oh my homemade apple butter!!! Thanks Kat and Bill for these!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 31, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Great recipes and oh my homemade apple butter!!! Thanks Kat and Bill for these!


You are most welcome SH!!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 31, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> > Great recipes and oh my homemade apple butter!!! Thanks Kat and Bill for these!
> ...


You are welcome Dear!  Love to share recipes!!!


----------



## bear55 (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you remember the number of pounds of apples you used?  Also did you use the hot bath method for canning?

Thanks


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 11, 2013)

Bear..all total I got a peck bag and a half peck bag from Isom's orchards.  I used Rome for the bigger size and Gala for the smaller.  I used all of the apples...and in the 3 batches in the crock pot....all of them got used.  Yes...I did water bath can them.  Gotta get a new o ring for my pressure canner before this Summer.


----------

